# How to get started hunting?



## erog (Dec 13, 2013)

I really enjoy archery. I started shooting my bow my last semester of college and really enjoyed it. I got the bow with the intent of hunting with it but I haven't had the chance. I don't really know what I need to get started or where I should go. I haven't even been able to shoot my bow since I moved to Georgia because I don't know where to go. All of the WMA ranges are too far away from me (Alpharetta) to be worth the drive.

I also have come to realize that I have a fairly large case of social anxiety whenever it comes to things like this. When I was in college I didn't notice it as much because I had a lot of friends. I guess it's when I'm not forced to be in contact with a person I don't go out of my way.

So does anyone have any tips for getting started with hunting for a person who is nervous about going to new places or meeting new people?


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 13, 2013)

Well the first thing you need to do is get back to practicing until you are proficient. Then find some property or a club and get permission to hunt it. I would strongly advise you to come to one of the shoots that start next month, there are a good bit of people there and a very deep pool of knowledge. Best bet would be to get there early when there are very few people. Perhaps it would be easier for you if it was only a few people at first and more filtered in as the day progressed.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 13, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Well the first thing you need to do is get back to practicing until you are proficient. Then find some property or a club and get permission to hunt it. I would strongly advise you to come to one of the shoots that start next month, there are a good bit of people there and a very deep pool of knowledge. Best bet would be to get there early when there are very few people. Perhaps it would be easier for you if it was only a few people at first and more filtered in as the day progressed.


I agree


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 13, 2013)

Hang your social anxiety on a t hook and leave it at the house.  Come to Gainesville in January for the first shoot of the year.

You already have a lot of friends in our traditional community...you just haven't met them yet.  If you already have a trad bow, you are already one of us.

Some one will chime in with the dates and directions.  I know how to get there, I just don't know well enough to tell you.

Looking forward to meeting another Trad Brother.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes sir, come on out and shoot with us. We shoot the first Sunday of each month, Jan-Aug. If you look on this page at North Ga Traditional Archery you'll see when and where. There are lots of folks there that would love to help you get started. 

It's non competitive. Some folks keep score, some don't. Definately family friendly. 

We all have fun and most of us bowhunt. PM me if you would like to know more.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 13, 2013)

Reading between the lines of your message it sounds like you may live in an apartment and need a place to practice.  If that is the case, someone on this site who lives near you would likely invite you to their house to shoot.  

If you have a back yard buy a foam block target at WalMart, Bass Pro or somewhere and start shooting at it.  You should definitely come to some of the shoots an rub shoulders with some mighty fine folks who will be glad to give you some pointers, answer questions, and help you become a better archer and hunter.  

If you live near a WMA find out when small gave season is open, get you some blunts or judo points and go squirrel hunting.  You can stump shoot while squirrel hunting which is the best kind of practice.  Don't forget to get a hunting license and WMA stamp if you do that.  Welcome to the group.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 14, 2013)

Contact Al Chapman!!! He is not too far from you and loves to share his knowledge!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 15, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Well the first thing you need to do is get back to practicing until you are proficient. Then find some property or a club and get permission to hunt it. I would strongly advise you to come to one of the shoots that start next month, there are a good bit of people there and a very deep pool of knowledge. Best bet would be to get there early when there are very few people. Perhaps it would be easier for you if it was only a few people at first and more filtered in as the day progressed.





Dennis said:


> I agree




I agree with these gentlemen and support what they advise. If you do as they have recommended, you may find you'll be making friends just as you did in college. We like folks, all kinds of folks, especially those just getting started. Makes us feel good to be of help. So you see, you'd be helping us by allowing us to help you. Come see us on the first Sunday in January, three short weeks from today.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 15, 2013)

Somebody needs to post the dates and directions. 

 I figure it is January 4, but I don't have the directions.

NGTA WEBSITE   http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 15, 2013)

dutchman said:


> I agree with these gentlemen and support what they advise. If you do as they have recommended, you may find you'll be making friends just as you did in college. We like folks, all kinds of folks, especially those just getting started. Makes us feel good to be of help. So you see, you'd be helping us by allowing us to help you. Come see us on the first Sunday in January, three short weeks from today.



Look forward to meeting you at the next shoot. You won't regret it.   You'll meet some of the down to earth people.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 15, 2013)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Somebody needs to post the dates and directions.
> 
> I figure it is January 4, but I don't have the directions.
> 
> NGTA WEBSITE   http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/



Way ahead of you, Jack. The suggested information is available in the sticky thread up top there. 2014 Traditional Shoots and Gatherings...


And the shoot is on January 5.


----------



## erog (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't know about the archery club at the start of the year. The drive from my place is estimated at about an hour give or take with traffic. When I go to events like this I always find myself standing around not talking to people and it seems like a waste of time. Also, interacting with a lot of people for extended periods of time is extremely mentally taxing to someone like me. I know it probably doesn't make sense to the people here.

Also, I do live in an apartment so I'm not lucky enough to have a yard to shoot in. I used to do that when I was in college.

I haven't been to the WMAs near me because I'm unsure of where the limits of the land are. Are they clearly marked? I've found a couple of the check in stations, which I assume is where I would park and enter? I've been kind of confused about how the WMAs work since I've moved to Georgia.


----------



## JBranch (Dec 17, 2013)

First start here www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting/regulations.  These are all of the do's and don'ts. You may park anywhere along the WMA roads, as long as you don't block passage or unless it is otherwise marked. The boundaries for the WMA's are usually marked with yellow signs. This is a link to the maps of the WMA's http://www.georgiawildlife.com/maps/hunting.

This should give you a start with the WMA's. You will need either a WMA stamp or a Georgia Outdoor Recreation Pass to access these areas also. There is purchasing information on the www.georgiawildlife.com website. Maybe this will help.


----------



## erog (Dec 17, 2013)

lrmed1 said:


> First start here www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting/regulations.  These are all of the do's and don'ts. You may park anywhere along the WMA roads, as long as you don't block passage or unless it is otherwise marked. The boundaries for the WMA's are usually marked with yellow signs. This is a link to the maps of the WMA's http://www.georgiawildlife.com/maps/hunting.
> 
> This should give you a start with the WMA's. You will need either a WMA stamp or a Georgia Outdoor Recreation Pass to access these areas also. There is purchasing information on the www.georgiawildlife.com website. Maybe this will help.



Do you have to sign in to hunt small game or can I just go shoot some stuff? Can I go with a person who has a GORP but not a hunting license if they're not going to be killing things. (Eg. my fiancee might want to go for a walk through the woods while I kill stuff)


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 17, 2013)

Actually, your best bet is to make a step out and join us in Gainesville on Jan 5.  I guarantee that you will not be standing around by yourself.  Bring your fiancé with you.  If she does not have a bow, we will have something for her to shoot.

You will never meet a more welcoming group as ou will meet there .   We are a big traditional family, and you are already one of us.  We are "all" looking forward to meeting a new trad brother.

Please don't disappoint us.

  As far as the drive goes, an hour is really nothing.   My drive there is about 2 hrs and many drive 3 or more.


Hoping to see you and your lady there.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Dec 17, 2013)

I started trying to write a helpful post but it ended up being just too much.

You don't need to be a social person to be a good bow hunter.  Talking to folks who are good at it will really save you some time though.

Being nervous about meeting new people doesn't concern me but being nervous about going to new places does.  To be successful you'll need to be comfortable roaming around in unfamiliar woods.  And this might mean on your hands and knees in the black of night following a blood trail.  You'll need to be able to figure out property boundaries both on your computer and on the ground.  This could be a small 10 acre lot you get permission to hunt close to home, or a WMA, or a hunting club looking for a new member.

Here I go getting back into my long "too much" post again.  Sorry, but here are some suggestions...

Practice constantly and determine the distance where you're no longer precise.  For me precise means a group of arrows the size of a softball.  And realize that in a hunting situation you will be less precise.  And deer are pretty much constantly moving.

Practice they way you plan to hunt.

Study deer anatomy.  Your goal is to put a shaving sharp broadhead through both lungs.

Study deer behavior so you can predict very accurately (within yards) where they'll be and when they'll be there.

You will make mistakes.  Many, many mistakes.  But learn from each one and don't make any mistake twice.  Little by little you'll have made them all and it will become less difficult.

Enjoy every minute of your time in the woods, deer or no deer.  Just having the luxury of health and time to pursue deer with a bow is a wonderful thing!!!

Leave your girlfriend at home when you get serious.  You don't want her walking around while you're trying to hunt.

Good luck!!

(Just re-read your post and you never mentioned deer.  If you're not interested in hunting deer, please disregard most of the above.)


----------



## erog (Dec 18, 2013)

Pneumothorax said:


> I started trying to write a helpful post but it ended up being just too much.
> 
> You don't need to be a social person to be a good bow hunter.  Talking to folks who are good at it will really save you some time though.
> 
> ...



Hmm I guess I should've been more specific. My nervousness with new areas actually stems from finding parking/access spots. I've no issues with walking around in unfamiliar woods. In fact that's one of the most enjoyable things for me to do.

When I mentioned my fiancee I meant more for small game hunting as I don't really care if I get anything there. I wouldn't bring her along for a deer hunt. 

If you have a lot of information you're going to type out I'll have no issue reading it. As long as you break it up into smaller paragraphs I'll enjoy reading it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 18, 2013)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Hang your social anxiety on a t hook and leave it at the house.  Come to Gainesville in January for the first shoot of the year.
> 
> You already have a lot of friends in our traditional community...you just haven't met them yet.  If you already have a trad bow, you are already one of us.
> 
> ...



This is the truth! Most of the best people I know, and many of my best friends, I met through my interest in traditional/ primitive archery.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 20, 2013)

Whether you choose to come to Gainesville or not...  I still say your best bet is to get with one or more experienced trad hunters to get you started.  This will avoid getting started with bad habits that are hard to break.  An experienced trad hunter is your best teacher.

I hope you will join us in Gainesville.  Bring your lady.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Dec 20, 2013)

Buddy where are ya it's 2 hrs from here I'll stop and pick ya up... papalapin took me on my first shoot and I would be glad to do it for you.... it is the best time you can have and hands down the best people in the world


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 21, 2013)

Can't get a better offer than that. Brandon is a great example of how to get where you want to be in Trad Archery.

Just two or three years ago he was right where you are.  He had inherited a Ben Pearson Cougar and wanted to get into hunting with it.  He started by making the trip to Gainesville with me and it was all down hill from there.  I think it was the first shoot of there year.  Freezin'  cold.

Search up some of his post and see his advancement in the sport.  

We are here if you want to take advantage of us.


----------



## gregg dudley (Dec 22, 2013)

Even if you live in an apartment you can still shoot.  I did it all through college.  A bag or block target and five yards is not the most fun you can have with archery, but it will still keep you in shape and help maintain your form.  I used to set the target on the kitchen table and shoot from my bedroom.  Good memories...


----------



## beaulesye10 (Dec 22, 2013)

gregg dudley said:


> Even if you live in an apartment you can still shoot.  I did it all through college.  A bag or block target and five yards is not the most fun you can have with archery, but it will still keep you in shape and help maintain your form.  I used to set the target on the kitchen table and shoot from my bedroom.  Good memories...



This is beyond true^^^

7 yards was the furthest I could shoot in my apartment in college... many of a hours killed doing that instead of studying.... I can tell you one thing though it's a very rare day I miss at that distance, even now....

And I agree with what was said above, become proficient at whatever range that may be, then get your quarry to within that limit.

Shoots are a great way to learn and meet ppl, and I agree meet ppl you will!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have social anxiety myself! But I deal with it the best I can just for the practice of 3D shooting. 3D shoots are great to see the sport of archery and learn - it doesn't matter how well you shoot, especially among traditional archers who are the least competetive archers of all. 

Basically don't let your anxiety hold you back! It's just one type of handicap to be overcome and dealt with. Then you can be alone in the woods hunting - most bowhunters hunt alone anyway, so you'll "fit right in" by not fitting in. 

I love being away from humans all day myself. Nothing against them, but adding to my social anxiety is my brain has a problem processing human speech. My ears hear, but  my brain can't decifer too fast. Also I can't think of the words I'm trying to say fast enough, and this frustrates people. 

Anyway, once you actually start shooting (good advice on this forum) it's pretty addictive. It won't take long until you are accurate enough to hunt. Archery and hunting are very intuitive and natural and slow paced - just how my brain works.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 22, 2013)

Forgot to mention! youtube Jeff Kavanagh. He has simple, informative videos about beginning archery, bow reviews, etc.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 23, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=784735


----------



## erog (Jan 6, 2014)

I got on today to try and figure out how long until this gathering in Gainesville and it was yesterday. I completely forgot about it with my travels to PA and trying to get resituated into work...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 6, 2014)

Next one is the 1st Sunday in February.

Often referred to as the "Polar Bear Shoot".


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 6, 2014)

I am presently looking for a compound bow to start hunting with. After reading this thread with all the helpfull advise, I think I may take up traditional archery instead. There is a lot less "arogance" on this thread, unlike the bowhunting threads.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 6, 2014)

I am in White.  I have 80 recurves hanging in my basement.  I will PM you to see if you have any interest in coming over to help you get started.


----------



## erog (Jan 7, 2014)

mark-7mag said:


> I am presently looking for a compound bow to start hunting with. After reading this thread with all the helpfull advise, I think I may take up traditional archery instead. There is a lot less "arogance" on this thread, unlike the bowhunting threads.



Not sure if this will be reciprocated or not, but my starter bow seems to be doing me well. It's a Samick Sage. It's a takedown so you can start with a lower draw weight and swap out the limbs later for hunting or whatever. They're not too expensive in the $125-140 usually if I recall.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jan 7, 2014)

PAPALAPIN said:


> I am in White.  I have 80 recurves hanging in my basement.  I will PM you to see if you have any interest in coming over to help you get started.



80 recurves?  My gosh do you shoot all them? I have 3 recurves and 1 long bow and I thought it was too many!  I have a hard time deciding which one to shoot now, can't imagine having to have to choose from that many.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 7, 2014)

Papalapin is wise...You can`t have to many bows..RC


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 7, 2014)

They will get my bows when the can pry them out of my cold, dead hands.

Just sent payment for another Browning BackPacker.

81

I don't have any problem picking one to shoot.  Always go to my Jack Howard GameMaster Jets.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2014)

PAPALAPIN said:


> They will get my bows when the can pry them out of my cold, dead hands.
> 
> Just sent payment for another Browning BackPacker.
> 
> ...



I've got a super diablo I'll sell ya and a 1957 Bear Polar ...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 7, 2014)

I like the super D bows


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Marty but I gotta pass.  I have enough Howatts.  I tend to try to collect the hard to find ones like Telums. Tice & Watts, Sabos, Staghorns, Hitts...etc... although I have some really nice Bears.  Funny...I love the Damon Howatts but have no interest in Martins.

I agree with Dennis that the Super Diablo bows are great, but I usually prefer the 62" + bows like the Howatt Hunters.  I also favor the bows from the '60's...The "golden years" of recurves.  Except for my  Jack Howards, I don't have too many bows from the '70's and later.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 7, 2014)

Man I'd just like to see that collection!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 8, 2014)

Anytime, Charlie


----------

